# Das hätte ich den Baden-Württembergern nun wirklich nicht zugetraut



## zotos (27 März 2011)

Das hätte ich den Baden-Württembergern nun wirklich nicht zugetraut. 
Das im Ländle ein Grüner zum Ministerpräsidenten gewählt wird hätte ich für unmöglich gehalten.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob der Mappus nun seine Beurlaubung bei Siemens  nicht doch auf eine andere Art und Wiese beendet und zurück zum großen S  geht.

Jedenfalls waren/sind die Landtagswahlen spannender als sonst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 März 2011)

Noch ist es ja sehr knapp.....1 Sitz Vorsprung für Rot-Grün. Aber die Grünen haben schon ganz schön abgesahnt.......


----------



## zotos (27 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Noch ist es ja sehr knapp.....


Stimmt. Es wird gerade noch mal richtig spannend.


----------



## mariob (27 März 2011)

Hallo
und gleich voraus:
Ich mag alle nicht - ich hoffe aber das das Beste daraus wird, auch wenn das nur eine Hoffnung ist weil:
Erstens hat die bis jetzt Regierung ein Trümmerfeld hinterlassen welches mit Sicherheit nicht so einfach zu beseitigen ist.
Zweitens genau diese Verursacher in der Opposition sitzen und dann ganz einfach als Verhinderer auftreten werden.
Drittens die Grünen und SPD genauso Lobbyisten sind wie Ihre Vorgänger und auch "sachbezogene Politik" machen werden

Wir werden alle sterben:sw18:
Mario


----------



## Matze001 (27 März 2011)

Ich hab schon Tickets gebucht...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 März 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Wir werden alle sterben:sw18:


 

Das ist wohl das einzige was zu 100% fest steht


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2011)

*Ihr armen Leute in BW, das habt Ihr euch selbst eingebrockt ...*

Hallo,



			
				Matze001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon Tickets gebucht...



Jaja, lieber nach Fukushima fliegen, als unter dem Terrorregime der Grünen leben. Du willst doch nur abhauen, weil Du in Zukunft Fahrrad fahren musst und nur noch Müsli essen darfst  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich esse auch gerne Müsli und schau mich an ich bin ein ganzer Kerl geworden


----------



## Matze001 (27 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich esse auch gerne Müsli und schau mich an ich bin ein ganzer Kerl geworden




... das lasse ich mal unkommentiert 

Nein ich will nicht ganz nach Japan, so richtung Canada würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## zotos (27 März 2011)

Das ist eine echt knappe Nummer. Die Überhangmandate machen das Ganze ganz schön spannend.



> Grün-Rot liegt in Baden-Württemberg vorn - dennoch könnte es passieren,  dass CDU und FDP trotz insgesamt drei Prozent weniger Stimmen mehr Sitze  im Landtag erringen als Grüne und SPD zusammen. Große Parteien erhalten  in Baden Württemberg mehr Sitze im Landtag als ihnen nach Wählerstimmen  zustehen. Ein ähnliches Wahlsystem gab es in Schleswig-Holstein, bis es  das dortige Landesverfassungsgericht gekippt hat. In Kiel gibt es  deshalb Neuwahlen.


Quelle: http://wahl.zdf.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/23/0,3672,8226679,00.html?dr=1

Lustig finde ich das sich in Rheinland-Pfalz die CDU als Gewinner darstellt. Hat diese Klöckner zuviel vom Pfälzer-Wein getrunken. Der Letzte Verlierer der sich so gegeben hat war der Onkel Schröder bei seiner letzten Bundestagswahl und der hatte höchst wahrscheinlich "einen im Tee".


Und während ich hier schreibe ist es wohl auch schon vorbei:



> *+++ 21:20 Uhr: Endergebnis bestätigt Wahlsieg der Grünen +++*
> 
> Die  grün-rote Mehrheit in Baden Württemberg ist amtlich. Das Endergebnis  bestätigt die Hochrechnungen. Bei der Landtagswahl in Baden-Württemberg  haben Grüne und SPD einen historischen Sieg errungen und können die  nächste Landesregierung stellen.


Quelle: http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...ot-gewinnt-in-baden-wuerttemberg-1668215.html


----------



## Ralle (27 März 2011)

Nett, wie ein Bundesland seinen Untergang besiegelt. Aber da soll keiner glauben, ich hätte jemals einen wie den Mappus wiedergewählt. Wir sind so arm an ehrlichen Alternativen, dass uns nur noch das kleinere Übel bleibt und sei es zum Preis des eigenen Untergangs. Grausame Welt!


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2011)

*Der wirtschaftliche Tsunami in BW*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Nett, wie ein Bundesland seinen Untergang besiegelt.



Also nett finde ich das nicht, aber fatal für ein Bundesland mit der wirtschaftlichen Stärke von BW.

http://www.lpb-bw.de/publikationen/politischelandeskunde/wirtschaft.pdf

Dann wollen wir mal sehen, wie diese Bilanz in 4 Jahren aussieht. Die Japaner haben sich den Tsunami nicht ausgewählt. Die Wähler in BW haben sich etwas verblendet für den wirtschaftlichen Tsunami im eigenen Ländle entschieden. Und damit müssen die Leute in BW nun leben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## IBFS (27 März 2011)

In eurer Diskussion überschätzt ihr den Einfluss von "gewählter" Politik.
Die echte Politik wird in den Konzernzentralen, Banken und von den Konzernbezahlten "Leiharbeitern" in den Ministerien gemacht.

Frank


----------



## StructuredTrash (27 März 2011)

Als Kaspertheater hat die Politik aber doch einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert. Bin mal gespannt, wie geschlossen die SPD als Juniorpartner in eine Koaltion mit den Grünen geht. Die Mehrheit ist ja nur hauchdünn, da kann es immer mal Überraschungen geben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> In eurer Diskussion überschätzt ihr den Einfluss von "gewählter" Politik.
> Die echte Politik wird in den Konzernzentralen, Banken und von den Konzernbezahlten "Leiharbeitern" in den Ministerien gemacht.
> 
> Frank


 

Das seh ich auch so...... wenn WAHLEN etwas verändern könnten wären sie längst verboten. 
Die Scheisse ist die gleiche nur die Fliegen ändern sich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 März 2011)

...
Egal welche Meinung man hier bezüglich "Untergang besiegelt" oder "Einfluß gewähler Politik" hat. Für mich wäre hier eher entscheidend (und das sollte auch allen Beteiligten dort mal zu denken geben), wie dieses Wahl-Ergebnis zustande kommt und was es zu sagen hat.
Wenn die Grünen solch eine Mehrheit bekommen so sehe ich das Hilfeschrei (wie immer man den interpretieren möchte) so im Sinne von "die bisherigen Pappnasen taugen alle nichts - versuchen wir es halt mal mit ganz anderen".
Man könnte jetzt ja auch sagen : Alles ist für etwas gut ...
Vielleicht ist dieses Wahlergebnis jetzt ja mal dafür gut, dass unsere Politik insgesamt mal wach wird und sich wieder darauf besinnt, die Interessen derer zu vertreten, die ihr zur Macht verholfen haben. Schliesslich ist das "gemeine Volk" auch noch eine Lobby, die man vertreten könnte.
Aber das ist vielleicht Alles in Allem zu Blauäugig gedacht ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (28 März 2011)

larry laffer schrieb:


> ... Wie dieses wahl-ergebnis zustande kommt und was es zu sagen hat.





			
				@csommer schrieb:
			
		

> 30 jahre gegen atomkraft zu sein, ist eben glaubwürdiger als 2 wochen. Die menschen sind nicht dumm



... ... ...


----------



## zotos (28 März 2011)

Für mich ist es jedenfalls leichter nachzuvollziehen, dass nach dem Atomunfall in Japan die Leute nun die Grünen wählen, als der komische Reflex nach/während der Bankenkrise auf einmal die FDP so stark zu machen.

Das sich jetzt einige über das Volk ärgern und von Panikmache und Überreaktion reden ist auch nachvollziehbar. Aber mal ehrlich so sind wir menschen nun mal, man braucht sich nur mal den Übernervösen Haufen an der Börse zu betrachten. Für rationalen Entscheidungen sollte man keine Menschen befragen, die sind alle samt emotional gesteuert. Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen befragen sie den Vulkanier Ihres Vertrauens.


----------



## mariob (28 März 2011)

Hallo,



IBFS schrieb:


> In eurer Diskussion überschätzt ihr den Einfluss von "gewählter" Politik.
> Die echte Politik wird in den Konzernzentralen, Banken und von den Konzernbezahlten "Leiharbeitern" in den Ministerien gemacht.
> 
> Frank



Und genau dieser Umstand macht jetzt die Zukunft mit Blick auf das Wahlergebnis interessant, schließlich müssen die Wege und offizielle Zweckbestimmung der Zuwendungen etwas adaptiert werden.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2011)

Na ja, zumindest werden wir in 4 Jahren wissen, ob es heute überhaupt noch einen Unterschied macht grün, rot oder schwarz zu wählen und wer an der Regierung ist. Mir hat die rot/grüne Bundesregierung seinerzeit zumindest bewiesen, dass die Farbe keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## IBFS (28 März 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Zuwendungen etwas adaptiert werden.



...Machtstrukturadaption, ein Regelkreis mit:

Störgrösse ------------------------------------ Wahlen
Führungsgröße -------------------------------- Geld
Stellgröße ------------------------------------- Grenzenloser Einfluss
I-Anteil --------------------------------------- Zinseszins
D-Anteil --------------------------------------- Hysterie
P-Anteil --------------------------------------- Massenmedien (Veröffentlichte Meinung)
AUTOMATIK - HAND - Umschaltung ------------- (hoffentlich seit 1945 abgeschafft)

Frank


----------

